# pedal box for throthle delay and chiptuning for ECU



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't touch any of that stuff. All scams!


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Don't touch any of that stuff. All scams!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


What he said. Keep away!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Between those two, that's buying a legitimate tune from a legitimate company. A tune would address both of the OP's complaints nicely.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

people still fall for this BS? I thought we knew better by now...


----------

